# I think this is a Dayton built bike it looks like it had a motor at one time did it?



## redline1968 (Dec 31, 2013)

I found this in a barn a while ago some dud e did not want to pay a 100 bucks for it. Lol.
Anyway I want to know if this was a originally a gas power bicycle and if so what kind of motor did it have. What would it look like...The frame is huge 1 5/16 in thick and 18 in length. The chain is 1/2 wide and the crank has been angled for a motor clearance. It has super large hub/spokes with the largest braces on the planet!... I added a whizzer sheath to see if it would clear. The rear of the frame is d shaped ( flat on the inside) was it a motor bike or a add on kit. Thanks


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2013)

Hard to tell... it may have. Only motors that would have fit were the Evans, Whizzer or possibly a forward canted Shaw.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 31, 2013)

a couple things, first it's not a Huffman, but may be a Davis. the badge sure is cool! and lastly the rear shiv is attached with zip ties and has a completely different level of patina. I'm going to guess it was put with the bike at a later date.
maybe someone will have more on it for you
very cool bike! clean it up and ride it!


----------



## catfish (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like a whizzer motor mount and sheve.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks yes it is. I put it on to see if there is room. Thank for the info. Really helps Davis it is.


----------

